# Trailer Axles supply in SLC or North Utah County?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Trailer had a bearing grenade on the way home today, tore up the spindle an the hub on one side. Luckily we made it home. I just want to buy a replacement and toss it in some evening when I get bored enough. 

I've bought from Lone Peak before but they are usually pretty high. Anyone have any other places they'd recommend?


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hendersons supplies metalcraft and Logan coach, also expensive, just tell them you want the AutoZone employee discount.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you just looking to replace the hub? I'm not aware of a replacement spindle. I have carefully welded up the the grooves cut into spindles from seized bearings, but it took lots of hours and alot of filing. Andersons wheel in Orem had parts. If its the standard trailer hubs Cal ranch and oreilly auto usually have replacement the hub kits with new bearings.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I'm going to buy an entire axle and replace the old one. You can buy spindles individually but alignment is a nightmare.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

State Trailer. I haven't compared prices but they always seem to have somethang that fits.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cooky said:


> State Trailer. I haven't compared prices but they always seem to have somethang that fits.


I like that place, and actually searched their (slloooooowwwww) website before I posted here, I didnt see any full axle assemblies but I'll probably call them Monday for giggles. I need to take some detailed measurements of the hub-face to hub-face width and the spring center width, then I can call around and get some prices.

Thanks everyone.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Henderson's has treated me well in the past. That's where Lone Peak gets theirs. They build them there (in the Salt Lake store) and they will build them to whatever specs you need.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Trying to look up Henderson's... is it Henderson Wheel? IE: http://www.hendersonwheel.com/ ?

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks!


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Their main place is 17th S and 3rd W, but also in Orem, Ogden, Midvale, ID, etc. They are definitely your best bet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for the Henderson's tip. I called them and they are very reasonable, much cheaper than my initial estimate for parts was. Picking up the parts tomorrow on my lunch break, will get'er fixed and back in the water in no time!


-DallanC


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I got an axle from Hendersons in Orem a couple years ago for my Trailer. They measured my axle and the axle I got was an inch narrower. They offered to get me a new one but I didn't want to wait longer so made that one work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea my axle is 87" and while they can build me just that, they said 86" or 88" are standard sizes and if I can use either of those it saves another $15. Half an inch difference on width per side wont matter in my case so I'll just go with something already in stock.


-DallanC


----------

